# check engine...why?



## Liquider (Nov 8, 2003)

i went to california speedway yesterday and on the way there it was fine, 1 hour 20 min drive...then on the way back on the freeway all of a sudden i see the check engine light in my car... so im like errr....the acceleration and everything was exactly the same so i thought its just a computer acting up...then i got off the freeway abnd came up to a stop...i decided to turn the car off and on...the light went away so i got really happy...then i kept driving and it came on again...earlier after i had arrived at the track, i put in some octane boost...104 i believe and i refueld to full on 91...could the octane boost mess with my computer or do i have something seriously wrong...i checked oil it was fine, checked temperature it was fine...any ideas guys ?


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Grrrr.....

Ok, check the ECU for codes. If you don't know how to do that, take it to Autozone and ask them to do it for you. The service is free. Get the results and post them so we can help you. The information you have provided right now is not helping at all.


----------



## Liquider (Nov 8, 2003)

im going to check later today, but could it be the octane boost? if it is i can just wait and refuel my car with 87 again...so can it be the octane or not at all ?


----------



## iceman9991 (Jan 10, 2004)

*Check Engine Light*

My Check Engine has been going on and off for about 80,000 miles now never had a problem with it. I have 184,000+ miles on my 94 sentra xe  great car. it could be a misfiring cylinder caused by bad spark plugs such as bosch platinum(misfire)+4 or the wires but check the codes.

steve


----------



## Liquider (Nov 8, 2003)

ouch went to autozone, they dont do it at all for the past year now, he suggested i go to pepboys and they charge 50-60....err i think i'll just drive around with it until it comes on more often...when i drive around and floor it(so i can kill all the octane) it never comes on, when i just drive like a soccer mom then it seems to appear...hopefully it will go away...*crosses fingers to the car gods***


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

Liquider said:


> ouch went to autozone, they dont do it at all for the past year now, he suggested i go to pepboys and they charge 50-60....err i think i'll just drive around with it until it comes on more often...when i drive around and floor it(so i can kill all the octane) it never comes on, when i just drive like a soccer mom then it seems to appear...hopefully it will go away...*crosses fingers to the car gods***


save yourself tiem and money
try this
http://www.sentra.net/tech/ecu.php?


----------



## cybrsoldr (Jan 4, 2004)

Harris said:


> take it to Autozone and ask them to do it for you. The service is free..


They will do it for free but, they wont pull the code unless it is an ODBII system or can use a code key on it. On my '92 you actually have to pull the panels by your feet and unscrew the ECU so you can read the light how many times its blinking....


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Check the codes and post 'em. Without knowing what the code(s) is/are we can't be of much help.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

cybrsoldr said:


> They will do it for free but, they wont pull the code unless it is an ODBII system or can use a code key on it. On my '92 you actually have to pull the panels by your feet and unscrew the ECU so you can read the light how many times its blinking....


Hmm, I do know that there is a consult port right where the fusebox is, which is what I assumed they'd be using to retrieve the codes. I did hear about the OBD-II thing before, but being that I've never gone to Autozone to get a CEL checked, I wasn't aware that they were limited only being able to read codes off the OBD-II vehicles. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2004)

The "check engine" sign normally means something is wrong with the emissionsystem. The car will still be driveable, but bettter let it be repaired soon.

cheers, Silvan


----------



## Liquider (Nov 8, 2003)

im stupid, can someone please point to me where i can see the ECU...ive been looking aropund my car and cant see it...


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Buy yourself a Factory Service Manual from a dealership so you don't have to ask too many unnecessary questions.

ECU is behind the center console.


----------



## cybrsoldr (Jan 4, 2004)

Liquider said:


> please point to me where i can see the ECU..


If you look where your feet go there is a panel that you can remove (by the center console) You may need to remove the other side too. The ECU is a silver box mounted on the floor behind there. You will need to remove the bolts that mount it to the floor so you can tilt it towards you so you can read how many times the light is blinking. You will need to get a service manual though because there is some sort of procedure for it to display the code....

BTW what year car do you have?


----------



## Liquider (Nov 8, 2003)

its a 94 le im going to check that ecu tommorow then...thanks guys


----------



## 92sentra (Dec 31, 2003)

Harris said:


> Hmm, I do know that there is a consult port right where the fusebox is, which is what I assumed they'd be using to retrieve the codes. I did hear about the OBD-II thing before, but being that I've never gone to Autozone to get a CEL checked, I wasn't aware that they were limited only being able to read codes off the OBD-II vehicles. Thanks for the heads-up.


Autozone told me the same- mine is a '92, so they may be able to dop it on newer models


----------



## ted02rs (Jan 18, 2004)

Liquider said:


> i went to california speedway yesterday and on the way there it was fine, 1 hour 20 min drive...then on the way back on the freeway all of a sudden i see the check engine light in my car... so im like errr....the acceleration and everything was exactly the same so i thought its just a computer acting up...then i got off the freeway abnd came up to a stop...i decided to turn the car off and on...the light went away so i got really happy...then i kept driving and it came on again...earlier after i had arrived at the track, i put in some octane boost...104 i believe and i refueld to full on 91...could the octane boost mess with my computer or do i have something seriously wrong...i checked oil it was fine, checked temperature it was fine...any ideas guys ?


this may be due to your o2 reading from the slow burning fuel (91 & booster) run tank out fill with low to mid grade fuel pull neg. batt cable for about 1 hour re-conect see if that was all it was :cheers:


----------



## Liquider (Nov 8, 2003)

argh i still havent gotten around to fixing it....this shit is really annoying i refueld with 87 and now my car feels a lil slower...i changed the spark plugs recently cause these were rusted out looking and the light went away for a day....today i drive and i see that fricken light again...i got really mad and started poundin on the dash...why does this happen to me...


----------



## mr_sarge (Apr 7, 2004)

What's the ECu Code?

look at http://www.sentra.net/tech/ecu.php? to see it

then post it here so we can help you!


----------

